# filling in NIE form



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there anyone on the forum that can help me with filling in My NIE application please. Would be so grateful if someone could help please.

carolle.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> Is there anyone on the forum that can help me with filling in My NIE application please. Would be so grateful if someone could help please.
> 
> carolle.


it's a resident registration form you need to do carolle - & you can't register til you get here 

if you want to take a look at the form & download it you need the the EX18 - it's on the first post of our FAQs thread


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It is a very simple form with very straightforward personal questions,the answers to which only you can know.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> it's a resident registration form you need to do carolle - & you can't register til you get here
> 
> if you want to take a look at the form & download it you need the the EX18 - it's on the first post of our FAQs thread


god I thought it was the ex15 that is what I downloaded, will go look at the ex18 then, it gets worse. thanks for that


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

dont I need the ex15 for the NIE no though


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

carolleb said:


> dont I need the ex15 for the NIE no though


I thought you were just applying for an NIE?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> dont I need the ex15 for the NIE no though


the way it's supposed to work is if you're resident you do the EX18 & if you don't already have a NIE they issue one when they do your resident cert


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

yes I am want an NIe and is that for residency too or are they two separate forms, wish someone would explain it to me, im going mad now lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> yes I am want an NIe and is that for residency too or are they two separate forms, wish someone would explain it to me, im going mad now lol


you'll be living here yes?

in that case you do the EX18 which is for the resident cert - & as I just said, you'll be issued a NIE at the same time, since you don't already have one

relax.... you're not even here yet - you don't have to do it until you are & even then you have 90 days!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I thought you were just applying for an NIE?


but she'll be living here, so might as well do the EX18 & get it all done at once


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

right got it, so ex18 have to download it, and that will give me an nie too yes so much to do im going bonkers lol


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I know I have to be there, but just want to get things right thats all, will download the ex 18 and just bring it with me blank, and hope I can get it done there, I didnt realise the ex15 is just for the NIE no.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> right got it, so ex18 have to download it, and that will give me an nie too yes so much to do im going bonkers lol



relax......


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I sent you the link for the EX18


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> but she'll be living here, so might as well do the EX18 & get it all done at once


Yes, but I was pmd asking on help to complete an EX15 for an NIE, but we are sorted now as she has the link for the EX18


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes, but I was pmd asking on help to complete an EX15 for an NIE, but we are sorted now as she has the link for the EX18


ahhhh that explains it


----------

